# Some new info I found that might cure some cases of DR



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

MY DR is going on 2.25 years now (will be that soon). I just wanted to state two possible theories that I never gave much thought before, which may help.

One is alcohol withdrawal. People in alcohol withdrawal often feel derealized (possibly depersonalized as well, but I have only been researching DR because it's what I personally suffer from). Most people are going to automatically assume that this means extreme alcohol withdrawal (ie: the type seen with alcoholics). But even if you only drink a few beers once or twice a week, you may feel "spacy" when withdrawing, and if you drink regularly, it may lead to chronic DR, apparently. I'd say the best way to see if this works for you is to give up all alcohol 100% and wait at least a month and see if there is a reduction in symptoms. I drink socially, about twice a week (on the weekend, and sometimes during the week when I am watching movies with friends).

More than that, there is some evidence that nicotine toxicity may cause chronic DR. I smoked a little on and off since I was a child and teen but didn't start smoking until I was about 25. About a year and 2 months later, the DR started for me. There are thousands of toxins in cigarette, and nicotine itself can apparently induce feelings of DR. In general, it's a good idea not to smoke anyway, for the obvious health benefits (reduced heart disease risk, reduced cancer risk, etc) but some research indicates that some people have brains that are very sensitive to nicotine and that a buildup of nicotine and the other toxins in it might induce chronic DR. I am trying to get my drhink to put me on Champix now, so I can quit smoking entirely (I have tried using the patch, gum, etc... and keep failing). An interesting note- I tend to drink more when depressed, and the DR does "depress" me, but even after 4-5 days I feel a bit more clear headed. Not back-to-normal by any means, but its definately noticable.

As for smoking, right now if I stop smoking (I can't use the nicotine replacement therapies, I'm either allergic or they give me extreme anxiety) I feel a LOT spacier (even for me, and that's saying something) and prone to breaking into fits of sobbing. I smoke 2-3 smokes after 4-6 hours of no nicotine and the spaciness is somewhat reduced. So obviously both nicotine and alchol are affecting my DR to some degree, I am just not sure how MUCH.

Certain anti-smoking medications like Champix can increase depression in certain individuals but if your DR is caused by nicotine toxicity it might be worth looking into it. Also, some anti-depressants can apparently cause chronic DR (as can withdrawal) as can benzodiazpenine dependence (taking any benxo for more than 2 weeks) and benzo withdrawal (benzo withdrawal can last 12 months or longer).

I really thought the alcohol withdrawal thing was interesting, because even if you don't drink to excess or only drink socially, if you drink every week or so, it might take your body that long to start to get back to normal. So if you have a few beers ever saturday, for instance, you might be in a chronic, low-grade state of alcohol withdrawal (even if you don't have a typical hangover, the "shakes" etc, or are not an alcoholic). Likewise, if you smoke, you might be suffering from nicotine toxicity which may be causing the symptoms.

I realize it's not much to go on, but I know so many people here have felt like they have tried everything, I thought it was worth posting this.

Alex

P.S. Sorry for any typos.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

So basicly quit drinking and smoking?


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> So basicly quit drinking and smoking?


Well, more than that. You'd have to detox, too, as toxins from cigarettes can get stored in fat tissue, but certain people may be suffering from nicotine toxicity. I myself am grasping at straws right now because nothing I have done so far has seemed to work. But certain people ARE allergic to alcohol or don't have a necessary enzyme needed to break alcohol down- they might not get hives or show any of the usual "allergic" symptoms. It's just something I thought I'd share, because it's obvious (live a healthy livestyle), but maybe some people have tried this for a while, but not long enough to see results.

Of course, this won't cure everyone's DR, obviously, it depends on what's causing it. If it's TLE or a TBI or anothe neuro disorder or purely an anxiety disorder, stopping drinking and smoking probably won't stop it 100%. But stopping those substances, any toxins, might help, and people with DP and DR might very well be more sensitive to chemicals and toxins than the average person. it's just, because those two recommendations seem so obvious, I have noticed to people tend to overlook obvious things.

Most doctors (GPs) will suggest you stop smoking, for instance, because of possible mouth or lung cancer or heart disease or stroke, etc... but nicotine toxicity leading to constant, long-term DR, many are unaware that nicotine can cause these symptoms to the extent so many people suffer, and since people with DR are stressed and often use cigarettes as a stress reduction method, I thought it was worth stating the obvious. If there is a chance that that information helps even one person on this board, I thought it was worth posting.

The entire body is interconnected, so if the body is full of toxins, it stands to reason that the brains of highly-sensitive people might be being affected to this extent.

Take care, Alex


----------



## HPPDer (Jun 4, 2010)

hanniballexster said:


> Certain anti-smoking medications like Champix can increase depression in certain individuals but if your DR is caused by nicotine toxicity it might be worth looking into it. Also, some anti-depressants can apparently cause chronic DR (as can withdrawal) as can benzodiazpenine dependence (taking any benxo for more than 2 weeks) and benzo withdrawal (benzo withdrawal can last 12 months or longer).


I would strongly suggest anyone who suffers from Depersonalization / Derealization *NOT to use Champix / Chantix *as it has been associated with numerous neuropsychiatric effects. Including Suicidal Ideation, Psychosis, Depression, Homicidal Ideation, Rage, and a host of other mental and physical effects some of which may be permanent. I know this because I was a victim of this drug and am still suffering the ill effects of it. Champix caused me to have intense Depersonalization, Intense Mood Swings; anger, rage, deep sorrow, panic attacks, feeling helpless, lost my 'edge', brain fog, suicidal ideation, overly critical of myself, unable to sleep (feeling as though I am partially awake while sleeping, dreaming the entire night, waking up with stomach pains, hunger for sweets and to urinate of try to deficate. this condition strongly persisted for many months after I stopped taking this so called medicine and my sleep quality is still not what it used to be more than 2 years later) extreme fatigue, extreme constipation which is still hasn't returned completely to normal, hyperacusis, hair roots hurting constantly and falling out rapidly, sore eyes, Crawling sensations all over my body, hallucination, I gained 35lbs in 3 months. I have since been diagnosed with Major Depressive Disorder, Psychosis NOS, Somatoform Disorder, Cholinergic Prurrits, Delusional Parasitosis, Mixed Affective Disorder, Low Testosterone and I am still trying to get to the bottom of fixing my problems most of which I still have but to a lesser degree. I am forced to do this through my own research and the help of a naturopath because the allopathic dr.'s have been no help and just try and poison me with more brain damaging pills.

BEWARE!


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

been sober for 1 month now (alcohol) ... dp and dr slowly getting better.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Interesting topic. When I was in the throes of my DR, I went to a tdoc who basically told me that I needed to go into alcohol detox. This of course did nothing but piss me off and I ended up walking out on her never to return. I always used alcohol in the past to self medicate until I got the DR, then even getting toasted didn’t help me. I slowed the drinking significantly and feel a bit better, but I do have the occasional drink now whereas before I was drinking pretty heavily on a daily basis for about 2 years. It seems to have helped but I have to admit that catching a little buzz now helps me with the DR, but just one drink here and there makes it worse. Strange.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I drink maybe....8 small glasses of wine a YEAR...I don't think that's the case for me. Although I wonder if the nicotine thing if it applies to second hand smoke as well? I went to school with a lot smokers and sometimes hung out around them and around that time my dr/dp started...will do so no more...


----------

